# Darstellung jpg's auf PC anders als auf Mac ******



## fx001 (13. April 2011)

Hallo,

1)
Ich habe gerade verwundert festgestellt, dass der Mac jpg's auf der Seite http://www.rechteck.net anders (scheinbar weisser/heller) als auf dem Windows PC darstellt. Die Seite wurde auf einem Windows PC erstellt. Sie hält sich generell sehr im weissen. Auf dem PC kann man aber allerdings die Umrisse der Möbel noch erkennen. Auf dem Mac sind die total milchig und um einiges heller. Kann man die Bilder auf Windowsdarstellungsniveau angleichen?

2)
gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Schriftdicke unter Mac genauso wie unter Windows darzustellen?

Mac Firefox: Bilder zu helle, Schrift zu dick.
Mac Safari: Bilder zu helle, Schrift zu dick.
Windows Firefox: Bilder ausreichend kontrastreich (in der Umgebung entwickelt)
Windows Internetexplorer: Bilder ausreichend kontrastreich aber irgendwie stufig?

Hat jeamnd einen Tip für mich?


----------



## Sprint (13. April 2011)

Hi,

das Problem läßt sich so schlecht lösen, da natürlich niemand genau sehen kann, wie es auf deinem Rechner aussieht bzw. wie du dir die optimalen Bilder vorstellst. Ich vermute aber mal, daß es an mehr oder weniger nicht kalibrierten Monitoren liegt. Die Werkseinstellung eines Monitors liegt bei einem mittleren Standardwert. Der User stellt ihn dann meistens so ein, wie es ihm am Besten gefällt. Und dann kommt das Umgebungslicht. Da spielen viele Faktoren wie Tageszeit, Sonne, Wolken, viel Grün (oder überwiegend eine Farbe) vor dem Fenster, Wandfarbe, Kunstlicht usw. eine Rolle. 
Dem kann nur mit einem Hardware kalibriertem Monitor einigermaßen entgegengewirkt werden. Einigermaßen deshalb, weil es ja auch auf den Monitor des späteren Users ankommt. Ist der kräftig verstellt, wird das Bild da auch schlecht aussehen. 
Ein möglicher anderer Grund kann aber auch noch ein Farbprofil sein, das im Bild gespeichert ist. Nicht alle Browser unterstützen Farbprofile und in dem Fall können die Bilder auch verkehrt dargestellt werden. Hier eine Seite zum Testen des Browsers: http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/572427/display/4763821
Vor allem auf Seiten von Fotografen sieht man oft einen Graukeil (eine Reihe von Farbflächen von schwarz nach weiß), mit dessen Hilfe der Monitor zumindest auf Helligkeit und Kontrast einigermaßen eingestellt werden kann. 

Zu den Schriften fällt mir jetzt nur ein, für Win und Mac verschiedene CSS Profile anzulegen, den Browser das System erkennen zu lassen und die Datei danach auszuwählen. Es ist aber nicht nur die Dicke einer Schrift, sondern auch die Größe, die je nach System anders dargestellt wird. Das wiederum kann sich natürlich auch auf die Strichstärke auswirken. Was da auch noch eine Rolle spielen kann ist die Kantenglättung, die die Schrift etwas dicker oder dünner wirken läßt. Im Vergleich zum OS X hat Windows eine grottig schlechte Kantenglättung, was vor allem bei nachgeladenen Schriften auffällt. Ist die dann unter Windows ausgeschaltet, wirken die Schriften völlig anders und da dann möglicherweise etwas dicker oder dünner. Da könnte man aber noch mehr dazu sagen, wenn du Screenshots deiner Testrechner lieferst.


----------

